# Honda Hs 622



## Jetmech (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi everyone, new to forum here but not fixing things. Just wondering if anybody knows of a how to change the axle seal on a hs 622. To be honest I haven't looked at it yet but any prior how to is always good to follow. Mine is leaking or I should say weeping on one side. 

Thanks...


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Unfortunately I can't speak to your question but I can welcome you to the forum.
I'm sure someone will be along soon with an answer for you.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Jetmech, and welcome to the group. I have an HS622, and did have one of the seals replaced on mine a few years ago. At the time, I wasn't really into fixing my own equipment as I am now, so I had my Honda dealer do it. Since then I haven't really looked at them, other than to see that there isn't anything leaking around them. Let me take a look at the HS622 shop manual later to see if it says anything specific about it. If not, I'll give my Honda dealer a call and see if he can tell me more about it.

I see you've already check the "How to" on changing the oil in the transmission.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm looking at the shop manual for the HS622, and it doesn't say anything specifically that I can see about the removal of the oil seals.

There are two different sections that I can see that would apply to getting the old one out, and the new one in.

The first would be the directions for removing the tracks. It's pretty simple and straight forward. Loosen the tension on the track and remove it, then the drive sprocket and the track roller. There's a cotter pin and a 6mm pin holding those in place. A few bolts and washers and the track guide comes off.

The next section is in reference to the transmission drive section adjustment. It shows the seal in the exploded diagram, but doesn't say anything specifically about it other than to show it's size as 20X47X9. The explanation of the process to adjust the transmission drive shows all of the components being installed into the transmission case, including the drive shaft, the bearings it rides on and the snap rings that hold it all in place. So from that, I take it that the oil seal is slipped onto the drive shaft and then pressed into place in the transmission case.

The seal is item #19 on this diagram.

All Years HS622 TA-A SNOW BLOWER, JPN Honda Snowblower TRANSMISSION CASE Diagram and Parts

The section of the shop manual I'm looking at about the transmission shows the seal going on over the bearing and snap ring shown in this diagram, parts #14 and 16

All Years HS622 TA-A SNOW BLOWER, JPN Honda Snowblower WHEEL SHAFT + DRIVE SHAFT Diagram and Parts

My dealer isn't available today, and won't be until the 26th, so I couldn't ask him.


----------



## Jetmech (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you very much for the info you supplied. I might bring it into dealer yet. They quoted me $100 for the job. Weight my options in next few days.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I emailed my dealer, and he confirmed that removing the tracks and then popping that seal out, then installing the new one over the drive axel was the way to do it.

I don't imagine it's that hard to do, just time consuming I suppose. 

Let us know how it goes, whether you do it yourself, or if the dealer does it. If you happen to do it yourself, maybe do a write up on it for us.


----------



## Jetmech (Dec 21, 2012)

Well the snow came quicker than I was at changing the seals. I ended up just changing the tranny fluid w/ a synthetic valvoline 5w30 and then off to the races. The good thing is the leak has stopped for now. Will keep you updated.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Maybe it healed itself up with that synthetic oil!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I know that this thread is nearly a year old, but one thing to consider when doing this job is to make sure that the axle is clean of all surface rust. Sometimes it can rip or deform the seal, as you are trying to reinstall them.


----------

